# Fresh Cod Fish in Pingo Doce



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

As a portuguese person I actually like the salted cod fish as opposed to the fresh one! However I do know that bristish people are used to eating fresh cod, which is difficult to find in Portugal.
Well, I have some good news! Over the past 2 weeks I have seen fresh cod on sale in Pingo Doce Batalha and also in the Porto de Mós PD, at 4.99€ per kilo!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for that Maria. As you say, many expats will be delighted with that news and especially at the price. I was back in the UK four weeks ago and it was £13 (about €15) per kilo there.

Now I need to check out the two local stores in Coimbra but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi!

I hope you find it!
If not, from Coimbra to where I live, is only about na hour!
Of course I can't garantee that they will always have it, but as I said I saw it twice in two different stores in the space of two weeks.
Perhaps they are testing the market? And given the price, perhaps Pingo looked for an affordable fish, due the crisis?!

Regards

Maria


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Trust me Maria. If they don't have it I will be asking why not!


----------



## skercat (Nov 9, 2013)

My local Pingo Doce in Almancil has a cafe but I am not sure how it works, I would be very grateful if someone could kindly explain. Thank you.


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, since my last posting regarding the fresh cod fish selling in Pingo Doce, I exchanged several emails with PD, but they didn't give that much importance. However they said, that anyone interested, should aproach their local PD and if they order the cod, they will all they can to get it for you!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

That's interesting thanks Maria. I did manage to find it in Continente just once. Recently a TV chef did say that you will only be able to buy it in Portugal between February and May.


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

That's useful to know! I don't know much about fish and when its in season or not!


----------



## Cotovio (May 8, 2014)

*Thank u*



Maria Fenton said:


> As a portuguese person I actually like the salted cod fish as opposed to the fresh one! However I do know that bristish people are used to eating fresh cod, which is difficult to find in Portugal.
> Well, I have some good news! Over the past 2 weeks I have seen fresh cod on sale in Pingo Doce Batalha and also in the Porto de Mós PD, at 4.99€ per kilo!



Yes ..I do...


----------

